# 2017 Smokers Weekend - Less than a week to go



## wade (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow! - it it really next weekend. Where has the last year gone!!!

With less than a week to go now until we bring the sweet smell of smoking wood to Lincoln  we just need to confirm some of the arrangements with members who are coming. A number of you have mentioned that you intend to come along with friends/partners but it would be helpful if you can confirm numbers below and what you are expecting to cook/prepare. Also if you have any further questions about the weekend then please ask them here.

If you have not already said that you are coming but would like to, it is not too late. Just let us know below.

*What will be on site and what do I need to bring?*

Most of the basic kitchen and catering equipment will be provided, including.

Gazebos to cover the food preparation and serving areas
Serving tables, plates and cutlery
Heated chafing dishes for the serving of hot food
Food prep tables and surface sanitiser
Disposable food prep gloves
Chiller trailer for the storage of all food (and drink) that needs to be refrigerated
Hot water will be available from a hot water urn in the food smoking area
What you need to bring

Any meat and other ingredients that you are planning on cooking
Dishes/trays that you will need for preparation/cooking
Your Smoker/BBQ - although there will be limited space available in other smokers
Charcoal/fuel
Any foil or clingfilm that you may need - although some will be available for general use
Camping chairs for yourselves to sit on
*What will you be cooking?*

We try to ensure that there is as big a variety of food as possible and so we do ask you to let us know what you intend to bring. If, for some reason you do have to change at the last minute then that is fine, but by letting us know what you are bringing in advance does help us to fill any gaps in the menu.

Don't forget that this is not a competition. We are here to help everyone to learn and improves their smoking skills. It would be great if you want to prepare something for the first time at the event and just want the reassurance of others to give you confidence.

We would also encourage you to bring a non-meat side dish too if you can.There will be plenty of food there that is suitable for vegetarians.

BBQ Beans - We mention this specifically as one year we had more BBQ beans there than the whole of Texas could eat in a month. Please let us know below if you are planning on bringing beans so that others can plan accordingly.

We are aiming to get a good cross section of smoked food as not everyone will eat certain meats and it does not all have to cooked in the BBQ. We have had excellent pots of Chilli and slow pan cooked dishes in the past. This year I think we are also expecting Pizza.

*Improving your BBQ techniques*

As a number of different meats will be prepared for the meal there will be plenty of opportunity to watch others prepare and smoke using different methods. We will try to publish times that specific meats are being prepped so that you can come along and watch and ask questions. We will also try to include some additional demonstrations throughout the day. There will be an array of different smoker types there and so this is a good opportunity to see them used in different ways.

*Food safety*

As we will be cooking for a group it is even more important that a high levels of food hygiene is maintained. We do not want this to be onerous and most of what is required is simple common sense. We do ask you to observe the following simple guidelines. 

Please ensure that any foods that require to be chilled are transported to the event cold in a suitable insulated container and that they are placed in the chiller trailer immediately upon arrival.
Meat prep and non meat prep areas will be provided. Please ensure that you use the correct areas and avoid cross contamination.
Please ensure that foods have reached the required temperatures before they are served
If in doubt ask for advice
I will be monitoring food handling during the event but I cannot be everywhere all of the time. It will be up to all of us collectively to ensure that good standards are maintained.

*In memory of Annette*

With the sad, unexpected death of Annette Lane - the partner of Danny (KC5TPY) we will be holding a raffle during the weekend. All money raised will be donated to a charity of Danny's choice in memory of Annette. Danny was the founder member of the SMF UK group and without his hard work in the beginning this event would not be running today. If you have any prizes that you would like to donate for the raffle they would be gratefully received. 

*What will you be bringing?*

Please reply to this thread to confirm what you will be bringing and how many will be in your party. Please also ask any outstanding questions.

Both Steve and I a looking forward to seeing you all next weekend


----------



## wade (Jul 16, 2017)

Joyce and I will be coming. We also have 3 (possibly 4) other family members joining us.

What I intend to smoke

Turkey - By request, I will be cooking a Christmas / Thanksgiving turkey on a 22" Weber 
Brisket - Tunpy wanted to work with me to cook a brisket.
_Vegetarian_ BBQ beans
Coleslaw - no mayonnaise. A traditional Santa Fe coleslaw
Potatoes - garlic roasted new potatoes
Focaccia bread - probably to cook on my GMG pellet grill
What I can bring if others don't. If someone else puts these down I will leave them at home.

Pulled Pork
Meaty pork ribs
I will be bringing along some unprepared meaty ribs to demonstrate how to prep and cut them

I am also hoping to bring some smoked salmon sides to demonstrate how to carve them. If I do then smoked salmon will be added to the list of foods at the feast. If anyone is interested I will demonstrate how to prepare and cure a salmon prior to smoking.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 16, 2017)

Jill and I will be coming.

What I intend to smoke
Black Pudding Battenberg - Black Pudding and Sausage meat "Fatty"
Brisket Burnt Ends- This will be a first, never done these before.
Butterflied Leg Of Lamb
Belly Pork
Zebra, yes Zebra!
Onion Tart
Green Salad
Dirty Rice.

For personal consumption, Beer, Wine and Gin!


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 17, 2017)

I will be coming along with Wade.

I am rather a newbie so not quite sure on what I'll be bringing to cook...considering maybe giving pulled pork a go, I've done it once before but might be a good time to get some advice and tips :)


----------



## stringman (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow

Think I better start cooking!!!

I'm not able to bring my smoker but will hopefully be bringing my Cobb so may bring a chicken or two to roast (can add a bit of smoke to it if needs be lol) I at also bring by baby cobb (if there is room) For some veggie food or jacket spuds, and finally the uuni for some pizza.

I am also hoping to make some BBQ sauce which may or not have been smoked and may have a few lumps of smoked  chedar in the freezer.

we should be arriving about 6 pm to 7pm so should be pitched by about 2am lol


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 18, 2017)

Unfortunately Paul can't make it this year but a mate is coming with me in his place although he won't be cooking he's bringing wine bread buns and some sweets  and some salad 
I'm doing  a fattie, smoked ham, pork belly   vortex wings (snack lunch) ribs, stuffed peppers (veggie) & 
Rum cake
6ft table  dishes, plates,disposable knifes &forks


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 18, 2017)

valve90210 said:


> I will be coming along with Wade.
> 
> I am rather a newbie so not quite sure on what I'll be bringing to cook...considering maybe giving pulled pork a go, I've done it once before but might be a good time to get some advice and tips :)


HI Valve, I am sure Wade will help you out.




stringman said:


> Wow
> Think I better start cooking!!!
> 
> I'm not able to bring my smoker but will hopefully be bringing my Cobb so may bring a chicken or two to roast (can add a bit of smoke to it if needs be lol) I at also bring by baby cobb (if there is room) For some veggie food or jacket spuds, and finally the uuni for some pizza.
> ...



HI Stringman, all sounds good, will bring the mini Asado Cross, could have a go with that with a Chicken.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 18, 2017









Steve Johnson said:


> Unfortunately Paul can't make it this year but a mate is coming with me in his place although he won't be cooking he's bringing wine bread buns and some sweets  and some salad
> I'm doing  a fattie, smoked ham, pork belly   vortex wings (snack lunch) ribs, stuffed peppers (veggie) &
> Rum cake
> 6ft table  dishes, plates,disposable knifes &forks



Hi Steve, shame about Paul. I was looking at doing Belly Pork just to make the dishes up, but happy to let you do yours.


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2017)

Wade said:


> I am also hoping to bring some smoked salmon sides to demonstrate how to carve them. If I do then smoked salmon will be added to the list of foods at the feast. If anyone is interested I will demonstrate how to prepare and cure a salmon prior to smoking.


Whole fresh salmon cannot be found anywhere around here - at least not unless it is at a ridiculous price. I am going to have to give it a miss this year - sorry.


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2017)

Steve Johnson said:


> Unfortunately Paul can't make it this year but a mate is coming with me in his place although he won't be cooking he's bringing wine bread buns and some sweets and some salad
> I'm doing a fattie, smoked ham, pork belly vortex wings (snack lunch) ribs, stuffed peppers (veggie) &
> Rum cake


Hi Steve - it is a pity that Paul cannot come. He will be missed. If your mate wants to try his hand cooking something then we can set him up with some pork ribs and a smoker. He will have all the help he needs to get them smoked...


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2017)

valve90210 said:


> I will be coming along with Wade.
> 
> I am rather a newbie so not quite sure on what I'll be bringing to cook...considering maybe giving pulled pork a go, I've done it once before but might be a good time to get some advice and tips :)


Hi Scott - pulled pork sounds like a great idea


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trying to decide if I should bring the Callow or


Wade said:


> Hi Scott - pulled pork sounds like a great idea


Just need to get a decent lump of meat...fingers crossed my local supermarket will have something suitable...

Also need to decide on whether to bring the Callow or the Kettle...


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi wade I'm sure he'd love a go at some ribs the ones I'm bringing are more like baby backsp meaty ones wold give him an insight into both types Thumbs Up


----------

